# Ostratine



## Beefcake (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone ever take this alone?  I know people have taken it for PCT, but does it do anything if your not cycling?  Looking for something to keep me going after my PCT.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Id save my money for poptarts, burgers, or more gear for the future n


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a bottle of halo that I never used.  I guess I'll save that for my next cycle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Halo is like God's way of letting us know we are loved. It's the reason we breathe air....to be able to use halo


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 4, 2015)

Beefcake you may not need that halo..... send it to me.................thanks in advance...:32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 4, 2015)

i like it in pct.

everyone here will bash it all day, but its helped me in pct many times.  You will need solid doses of clomid/nolva (100/75/50/50 & 40/40/30/20) while taking it because it will supresss a bit.  But at the end of the day it doesnt hinder you that much.

for my bench, dead & squat it held the numbers pretty well.  But i was also taking 3iu of sero's with 5iu slin (log) post WO too.  i didnt go carb crazy either with the slin either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Halo is like God's way of letting us know we are loved. It's the reason we breathe air....to be able to use halo


Pretty sure Satan is responsible for halo.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pretty sure Satan is responsible for halo.



Can't be. Halo makes me happy lol


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm still cutting from my last cycle of test e, var and Mast.  Maybe I could to some clen and halo or is that a bad combination?  I hear halo makes people angry, is that true?  I'm a pretty mellow guy, except in the gym.  lol


----------



## Ggeneral (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm 20 years old, never ran AAS. I  have ran Ostarine alone. It is definitely over hyped in my opinion. Save your money Beefcake


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 5, 2015)

I ran it. I liked it. Then I ran gear, and laughed at the osta.


----------



## finacat (Aug 6, 2015)

its a good waste of money
ppl still cycle?


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 6, 2015)

Great thanks guys.  Just going to run with a good pwo that I saw on another thread.  Thanks bro's.


----------

